# DIY acoustic stomp box



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Rather than buy, I’ve been experimenting with different DIY acoustic stomp boxes (foot drum). 
Here’s where I am at this stage…
Depending on the mic(s) used: the final box will be 2″- 4″ x 6″- 8″ x 12″. It will be hollow and made of wood on all 4 sides. (type of wood hasn’t been determined yet)
I’ve collected many mics over the years. (large & small diaphragm, dynamic, ribbon, multi-pattern, boundary etc.) I’m not sure which mic I’ll finally use, they all sound different… but I’ve eliminated piezo discs.
My next experiment will be using a speaker from a woofer.
Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Speaker will be very large and not sure how to integrate it (physically), but the response will be perfect if you're looking for a kick drum type sound. Electronically it is dead simple - just look up any woofer-based kickdrum mic tutorial; same thing.

I wouldn't rule out piezos so quick; they vary in quality and tonality quite a bit and they are real nice and small to make a nice portable unit.

Another idea is to use a trigger (piezo based) into an electronic drum sound generator. This is what I did after exploring this area (tried a bunch of things from carrying around a mini kick drum and pedal (floor tom) and went down to this when I came accross the box in a local shop for cheap.

 

(click pic for blog post with more detail)


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

Very interesting GG. I'll try making an electronic drum sound generator, after I finish with my aucustic build.

I have a Harman Kardon woofer from a Sound Stick system which might sound very good.
To be continued...

PS. How do I post images on this forum?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> How do I post images on this forum?


Theres a sticky thread somewhere. But if youre a gold member you can just drag and drop into the reply box from your desktop etc.

Otherwise tou need the pics hosted online and use the insert pic tool in the toolbar. It must have http*s* or it wont let you post it ( the hack for that is to remove the entire http://www. And only use the rest of the URL as the link).


----------

